# Here Comes Hurricane "Sandy"



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys on the East Coast need to BATTEN DOWN THE HATCHES!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hurricanes are serious and I wish everyone in its path the best of luck. However it seems lately like the media tries to portray every hurricane as the "Storm of the Century" :-(


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

We pulled in the lawn furniture and started up the generator. Ready.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hurricanes are serious and I wish everyone in its path the best of luck. However it seems lately like the media tries to portray every hurricane as the "Storm of the Century" :-(


This is a unique storm in the fact that it will possibly be 3 storms merging into one, there are no models to predict it.

You have a low pressure winter storm coming from the west, which will collide with Sandy, and draw her inland (predicted), and an artic system coming from the north which is expected to also merge into Sandy.

Something that cannot be predicted, or so they say.. so we will see what the MEGA-Storm ends up being like, if it happens...everyone should prepare of course for the worst...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah they are predicting up to 100 mm of rain for our area even (eastern Ontario) - could be a bit messy for a while...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Initially with the merging of storms, they called for snow earlier, then wind and rain, hell I don't know we had and played soccer this morning


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Yeah they are predicting up to 100 mm of rain for our area even (eastern Ontario) - could be a bit messy for a while...


Yeah Friday I was thinking about turning the A/C back on, what a difference 48 hours makes. Dropped like 18-20 degrees celcius stoking the fire now!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> This is a unique storm in the fact that it will possibly be 3 storms merging into one, there are no models to predict it.


Yes, I was doing some online reading and finding meteorologists saying "We don't know. We have not seen this."

Let's hope it ends up "Oh! That's what happens! They cancel each other out and go out to sea together!"

My daughter across the river from Manhattan (Hoboken) says the wind is picking up steadily, but so far that's all there.

It looked darned windy in Maryland on TV this morning.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

hope it's just a big rain maker and hope it doesn't do much damage ... and REALLY hope they keep the politics out of the weather 
- we had our share of typhoons this year :evil:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

rick smith said:


> hope it's just a big rain maker and hope it doesn't do much damage ... and


No kidding. About 6 or so weeks ago we had some pretty aggressive windstorms that left a bunch of us without power for almost a week. :???: Thankfully it only amounted to a number of downed trees, no power, etc but nothing serious for anyone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> My daughter across the river from Manhattan (Hoboken) says the wind is picking up steadily, but so far that's all there.


Update: She says school and work and public transit have been cancelled for tomorrow.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've lived in western pacific countries for over 30 years and even been thru some super typhoons ... govts that don't take care of their people wind up with dead bodies and injuries in the wake ... in the civilized world it should be better ... can't buck mother nature but most injuries and deaths can be avoided with some common sense safety ... stay safe and forget about making youtube vids when things get wild outside


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

rick smith said:


> ... stay safe and forget about making youtube vids when things get wild outside


I had to laugh at that. I had some of that type of footage in the video I just made of my mastiff. Nothing dangerous though, just some footage of the flooding that occurred out where my cabin is. Sarah Palin shares a place up river which also was under water by about 18". This is significant if you consider that the water level needed to come up about 12' to reach that height. The power of water pretty staggering.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just read they are evacuating some of the low lying areas of New york City. Coney Island is also being evacuated. I hope one of my old teenage hangouts, Nathans, survives. 

Best hot dogs ever there. Great burgers and fries too. Great pig out joint after a hard night boozing. 

I've lived out west since I got out of the Marine Corps after Vietnam but I have lots of memories back east. My childhood home was on Long Island. My fathers business was in Far Rockaway which is also being evacuated.

I hope everyone in it's path comes through unscathed.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Was doing K9 SAR training out on Long Island all this weekend at the New York Wildfire and Incident Managment Acadamy. Was lucky to get home as many of the gas stations ran out of gas. Doubt if they'll get deliveries for about 48 hrs. Stores low and often empty of many things. Had a 3.5 hr ride home, rain for the last hour.

The eye is coming through very close. Maybe a tad south in my fire district in northern Delaware. Most of Delaware will probably be underwater this time tomorrow night. This storm will forever change parts of the Delaware shorelines.

Not much to get ready. Car still packed up from the weekend training. Hopefully everyone heeded the warnings, evacuated and there will be no need for the dogs this week.

Craig


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been glued to the weather channel all evening. Scary shit.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fingers crossed for the folks on the East Coast!


----------



## Alan R. Wyatt (Dec 28, 2008)

Here in S/E Pa., we are going to be right in the middle, (eye) of the storm this afternoon, according to the predicted storm path. 

Wish us all luck as it sounds like it's going to be a bad day.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Take care! I have a kid in Alexandria near DC at least on high ground in an apt, but I worry cause she has asthma and uses a machine sometimes. She has laid in a supply of firewood and water but her car is at the shop.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, man ..... watching news and sick to my stomach. It already looks horrendous in those coast shots.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

When Hurricane Katrina devastated New Orleans it really affected us up here as well. We had a lot of flooding in our basement because of the rain and this time should be no different. Since we are on the other side of the great lakes they are calling for active weather here over because of Sandy. Time to stock up on candles and rubber boots. Maybe the Mayan Calender isn't wrong after all, with earthquakes and Tsunami warnings on the West Coast, and now Hurricane Sandy is this the 'end of days'? 

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...splay=noec&warningtype=sw?ref=stormwatch_city


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Geoff Empey said:


> Maybe the Mayan Calender isn't wrong after all, with earthquakes and Tsunami warnings on the West Coast, and now Hurricane Sandy is this the 'end of days'?


If I remember correctly I don't think they ever specified how many days the "end days" would be! :-D. Could be tens of thousands!

Anyway, raining bad here now. I guess this is what to keep expecting through tomorrow. Not any worse than a moderate nor'easter right now. But I'm sure it will get worse and the length of time this angry lady sticks around is what is really going to do the damage. The sustained winds and rains for such long periods is going be the problem. And she's was only a class one hurricane! Someone call security and escort this lady out!!!

Craig


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

already lost power a few minutes ago. DAMN IT. thank goodness for the generator.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

LIVE Hurricane Sandy Coverage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXMU2qwCVag


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My cousin was sending some amazing pictures of New York Harbor. She lives in New Jersey and Sandy is suppose to hit NJ by 7pm est. Her husband is right now away on Business in Milwaukee(sp), works for some shipping company. He called my cousin and told her that they closing some of the surrounding ports due to they are expecting 30 ft waves on Lake Michigan.

Be safe people.

Mario


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

shes picking up ...... should be a wild night .. as of right now i still have power


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/10/28/hurricane-sandy-updates/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It's getting real bad in NY now .. 

This just in ..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It almost is that bad! Boat rescues in Manhattan and water waist-deep in some Hoboken streets.

Water in the subway tunnels.

Transformers exploding all over .... looks like fireworks .....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Record water surges. NY already 2ft over the old record.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The media certainly didn't over hype this event prior to it hitting land.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

No power in lower Manhattan for over 10 hours now. My friend is stuck at work. At least he works at a hotel.

I'm supposed to fly out Friday, we'll see how that goes. Fortunately everyone I know is in Brooklyn.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The media certainly didn't over hype this event prior to it hitting land.


Nope. Unfortunately, it all came true. What a mess, including evacuating a hospital whose generator's fuel pump flooded.


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd be remiss, not tip my hat to all 1st Responders out there, putting their lives on the line to keep people & pets safe. Sandy's wrath is certainly unforgiving. Stay safe, so that all can go home, and put their slippers on at night.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Kim Cardinal said:


> I'd be remiss, not tip my hat to all 1st Responders out there, putting their lives on the line to keep people & pets safe. Sandy's wrath is certainly unforgiving. Stay safe, so that all can go home, and put their slippers on at night.


Indeed! Great post


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I ditto that.

I just hope you all can stay safe.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And the Coast Guard! Wow! I was watching video of them rescuing the people on the shore and (I think) the barrier islands who had been told to leave but stayed. 

Also, of course, the rescue of the crew of the Mutiny. 
http://www.tampabay.com/news/weathe...longtime-crew-recall-mutiny-tall-ship/1258884


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And the Coast Guard! Wow! I was watching video of them rescuing the people on the shore and (I think) the barrier islands who had been told to leave but stayed.
> 
> Also, of course, the rescue of the crew of the Mutiny.
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/weathe...longtime-crew-recall-mutiny-tall-ship/1258884


 
So sad! I hope that it's still in the rescue phase, and not in the recovery phase, but with lives lost out at sea, for more than 12 hrs.< ....I'm thinking the worst. 

Up in Canada, the govt's always looking for ways to "un"-justify search & rescue (most notably the coast guard), but when people go missing, and carnage hits, they are the first to be deployed. 

Watching that video, one word comes to mind #Heroism.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Holly cow, I live a few miles from the ocean in NJ. For the most part we got our asses kicked. 
But man, things are just gone. I have a buddy whose parents have…. had a house on the bay on the barrier island in Mantoloking NJ. House floated of its foundation down the bay and stopped when it hit the bridge. The ocean met the bay in the middle of the island causing a new inlet where houses used to be. The stories just go on from there! No stores open, no food in the stores, gas stations closed, 3 hour wait in the ones open with a $15.00 max etc. Its amazing what changes in a night! If your not prepared you can be living like a refuge in your own town. 
This is a section of the world where people get scared if the electric is out for an hour. 
Because of what I do for a living I had a lot of supplies and gas, we are fortunate to be living well right now. I was pretty prepared and came out with no issues.
But man this was a bad one. The winds were not as bad as they could have been but the floods were devastating. I spoke to a family I know and they were standing in their living room in chest deep water looking out there sliding glass door and up at their boat slamming into the house. 
Lots and lots of work to clean this one up, its going to be a long time. 
A few people tried to get in touch with me from here and the cell coverage has been spotty. I could not log on last week because of a password issue and then I got a bit busy with the storm coming. 
But overall all good here.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you are doing alright. For some reason Edgar Cayce comes to mind. LOL Something about the easern seaboard being under water comes to mind...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Holly cow, I live a few miles from the ocean in NJ. For the most part we got our asses kicked.
> But man, things are just gone. I have a buddy whose parents have…. had a house on the bay on the barrier island in Mantoloking NJ. House floated of its foundation down the bay and stopped when it hit the bridge. The ocean met the bay in the middle of the island causing a new inlet where houses used to be. The stories just go on from there! No stores open, no food in the stores, gas stations closed, 3 hour wait in the ones open with a $15.00 max etc. Its amazing what changes in a night! If your not prepared you can be living like a refuge in your own town.
> This is a section of the world where people get scared if the electric is out for an hour.
> Because of what I do for a living I had a lot of supplies and gas, we are fortunate to be living well right now. I was pretty prepared and came out with no issues.
> ...


Glad your cool, Chris. I'm counting on you for that COCO LOCO in Costa Rica!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Chris... where are u at? I'm in Colts Neck at my parents house for the week helping them through the storm. Were on day 4 now with no heat, power, water, or phone. 
Here are some fun photos that my brother and I have taken.....















































































































Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow. That's a bit of an eyeful.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking that standing in line or sitting in your car for hours just to get a bit of gas has to reeeeeely suck for the poor bassid that gets there when the guy in front of him bought the last gas in the ground tank. ](*,)](*,)](*,) 
Those folks have enough trouble without that!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Any budy have news info for michagin? Or maine? I have family up their,and my cousins are likely heading to eastcoast to help,they helped in 01,05..... Califeonia sent natinal grauds to help.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mat, I am 5 – 10 minutes from you in Wall, Basically right down 34. There are some strange pockets that have electric but I would imagine that you don’t have electric where you’re at? For the most part it sounds like most won’t have electric for at least 2 weeks. Sounds worse the closer you get to the water.
Those picture you have pretty much say it all. The pictures are a great example of what happens when you think you don’t have to prepare because your government will take care of everything. Lots of cold, hungry, tired people out there! Lots of cars on the sides of the roads with no gas, another rain storm may be coming early next week. Going to be some pissed off people. 
Did you bring your dog with you? Your welcome to stop by if you have time

Ken I don’t think Michigan or Main is in all to bad of shape? Maybe someone with TV knows other?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

holy chit..

5.49 for a gallon of milk?

it is 1.79 here at walmart. low 2's elsewhere


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm in so west CT, about 1 hour up the coast from NYC. Some of the towns along the cost in my county are in really bad shape. Flood high tides with the extra moon pull & storm surge were 15-17 ft over the highest they have ever been! Some of the areas of towns are flooded way over a 1/4 of a mile & more from the shoreline. This was the worse storm in this area since the hurricane in 1939. 

Winds were constant at 45,50 & 60 mph with gusts up to 80 & in some cases higher mph. Trees are down everywhere with hot wires down all over. Trees on houses, cars, across roads blocking rescue workers & people from exiting their homes for emergency care. Transformers are poping & look like fireworks going off all over the place. Still can't access parts of town at all due to downed trees & wires as of tonight.

Gas stations out of gas & food store shelves out. Folks could not get a generator anywhere...all were sold out by Saturday am if not sooner.

A house caught fire in one town from a downed powerline (family had exited due to proximity to possible flood area) winds sent the fire across the road to 2 other homes. All totally destroyed. Firefighters were blocked from getting there in time to put out the first fire, due to downed trees & wires. Some have gotten power back...but 1/3 -1/2 in some areas are still out.

I was prepared with 2 generators,(learned my lesson years ago) to run frig, freezer, sump pumps, lights, 45 gals of gas, lots of food prepared, water, dog food in the freezer etc. I ended up loosing about 1/2 of my fencing in the wind, but no trees on the house or trucks. Some big trees, root balls & all, came down in the woods behind me, but fortunately they fell backward into to woods or my house & a few others would not still be here.

I could go on & on & on & on.

A friend in Maine called me & said they had had some rain but not a big deal. Mass friend that lives south of Boston said they had some flooding & power outages there too.

Some areas were still trying to recover from Irene's wrath of last year. Horrible for folks here.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That is a lot of money for a gallon of milk NJ is great! 
You really have to wonder if the barrier islands are that great of a place to build a house? I mean in some places they were only a few ft above the sea level and about two blocks wide? Its almost as bad as building below sea level in New Orleans.
Its been real interesting watching the people. Lots of people told to prepare. Lots of things that didn’t really cost money. Like filling up your bath tub with water. It really would have only taken a little time?
A few other things like making sure your car has gas or buying some canned goods really didn’t seem like a big deal? Now there is very little food around, no gas around, no heat.. not to cold but dipping into the 30s at night and lots of people complaining that the electric is not on?

 A few days before the storm, We were told we were likely not going to have electric for 10 days after the storm? Everyone is now bitching about the electric. It went out 4 days ago and we are now told it wont be on till the 15th, some areas the 20th. Ill be amazed if it is on by then! 

Everyone was told to get to higher grounds because you were not going to be rescued during the storm and risk more life because of you. Most of these people on the islands or in lower areas can afford to go and most did. But some even came down to the summer hose to be there during the storm. Free busses and places to stay if you needed it. Lots of dead people who drowned or were hit by trees? Some people still stranded. 
Lots of complaining about slow response to rescue. There really should have been nothing to rescue. 

I also learned cash really is king. Lots people who are in better shape and are getting into stores cant get anything because they don’t take debit cards with no electric or phone line. We were told to have some cash if we can. 
Seen lots of these people saying they don’t understand why they need to pay? 

I have video of gas lines that are miles long and you have to sit in them for a full day. Most of these people don’t have to go anyplace? After waiting for 7 hours you get $15.00 worth. Lots of these people were getting gas for there generators. Not for lights or to keep warm but to run electronics. 

But my favorite so far has been all the pictures of healthy 20-something years old needing to be “rescued”. They are sitting in row boats being pushed by 50-year old men in shin deep water. 
They need to flip the boat over kick them in the ass and tell them to go help get the 80 year old women who really need help. Most of the people who are being rescued are the ones that should be doing the rescuing? 

I though cell phone coverage was going to get better today, but it really got much worse. Apparently many of the towers have battery backups that ran out. 
Food does really run out if you don’t stock it. Everyone is bitching that the red cross aint here. They really shouldn’t have to be for most of us, you should have spent $20.00 on pasta and $20.00 for propane for your grill.
 Id rather see them help those who lost their houses. 

Lots of people saying “they” should have warned us better? I don’t know what else could have been done. I mean people were knocking on doors telling people your likely going to die if you don’t come with us now. 

Its been interesting. Ya this stuff is for real. Whole towns just washed away. Who would have thought?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Chris....

Still no power here. We found that there was power out near Heightstown off 33 and the Princeton area has power. Tonight we found that Lincroft has power along 520. The Acme there is fully functional with milk and frozen foods if you have not heard.

I waited about 30 minutes for a Big Mac for my dad tonight...he wanted one in the worse way and it made him happy lol

I'm leaving tomorrow to go back to Pittsburgh. I helped clean up the property today... I feel good now that my parents can get cash and food. 

If any of you don't have plans to prepare for a disaster.... START planning NOW. Learn from this... heat..food...water..for about 14 days.... cash for when things start to normal out. Get a crank radio from CCrane.... a smart phone with data... and a car charger. An inverter for your vehicle is a must too!



Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

im good thanks, Ill pm you my contact info if they need anything else


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Chris - you totally hit the nail on the head.

If you live in a tornado, hurricane, flood, or earthquake prone area, you need to have a plan.

In the aftermath, everybody bitches "where's FEMA?!"..."where's the Red Cross?!"

Well, where were these people's heads when they were told to evacuate and they didn't? Why did they not prepare for this storm in any way? 

FEMA has an entire website geared towards helping people prepare for situations just like this - disaster plans, list for an emergency kit, etc. etc. Apparently a lot of people don't read it. 

http://www.fema.gov/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Apparently a lot of people don't read it.


Yeah classic head in the sand mentality. Then it is always someone else's fault. Some people really need a high velocity frozen boot contact to the nut sack. I am so glad I am retired 25 years as a first responder sorta deadens your feelings of pity for idiots. Just to put it nicely.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Like in 2005 the rich got out and the poor stayed,couldnt leave. This time you would think these peope had the money to leave and come back afther the storm.. 

Our father told us if something happends then we are on our own,cause his work wont let anyworkers leave till every building is secured,kids taking care of.

Roth part of my family live in michagin :-?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The "Natives" are starting to get very restless. No power, no heat, no fuel, no communications, no food, very sad.

Fights starting to break out and lots of looting.#-o:evil:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In Southern California the rule of thumb was to have enough stuff on hand to survive 3 days after a major EQ, but after seeing what happened with Katrina I have always thought it a better idea to try and have enough supplies to make it through 1 week if necessary.

I feel so bad for all the folks who are dealing with this disaster.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Not that I am not sympathetic to their situation (looters) but I'd like to do a little target practice on those who do crap like that.

Susan, I recently read an article that said something like 90% of the food for Alaska comes through the port of Anchorage. Whatever it was, the % was ridiculously high. In the event of a major natural disaster like a tsunami the port could be devastated. The point of the article was to make the recommendation of having at least 2-3 wks of supplies in the event something like that ever occurred.

Ah what the hell, I'll just "loot" what I need. No worries! LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

So far looting is isolated to a few areas that have always been problematic. This storm was just an extra bonus. Lots of LE and National Guard, got to be impressed by the National Guard. Lots of generators missing in the night. Few beat downs of cutting in 6 hour gas lines. Whoever thinks they can cut in the front of a 6 hour wait should be shoot. It might get worse before it gets better. 
For the most part most did leave for the storm. The few that stayed are not the problem right now. Just lots and lots of people without houses, cars or anything wondering what to do. thankfully the winds really dies down. We are statistically way behind our 100 year wind storm still. If we have 100-120 mph winds sustained things would have been much worse. But we really only had 60ish mph in most places. Place went BOOM. 
Supposed to get colder this weekend and another storm coming in early next week last I heard 45 mph and 2in of rain. 
The longer the food you can supply the better, it really doesn’t look like much can happen fast. It takes a few days to get the roads open. Lots of people going on forced diets


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Not that I am not sympathetic to their situation (looters) but I'd like to do a little target practice on those who do crap like that.
> 
> Susan, I recently read an article that said something like 90% of the food for Alaska comes through the port of Anchorage. Whatever it was, the % was ridiculously high. In the event of a major natural disaster like a tsunami the port could be devastated. The point of the article was to make the recommendation of having at least 2-3 wks of supplies in the event something like that ever occurred.
> 
> Ah what the hell, I'll just "loot" what I need. No worries! LOL


Makes a lot of sense. Where I am, I certainly wouldn't have the same issues as you folks way up in Alaska, but having said that, I am not in the city, our property borders national forest, so I'm really glad that when my husband built this place, he had a generator installed, when the power goes out, it goes on automatically.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Got an email from my daughter in Hoboken, who was in Manhattan today:

The newest NYC neighborhood: SoPo.




South of Power.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ok maybe your right Lee, Ill start believing you more since I don’t have tv. I just spoke with a few friends who work in this kind of stuff. At least one person shot over gas. Way more looting going on than I thought. 
 At least 50 local people that did not leave still unaccounted for. They had a lot more unaccounted for yesterday and were hoping all/ most would be found at some shelter or something. But there kind of thinking they are not going to be so lucky.
The shootings and missing people have not been on the news yet… I think 
There have been some dogs being used. I heard dogs found the two young kids that were taken from their mother by the water in NY? 
Anyone hear about dogs coming? Towns they are talking about where people are missing is Point Pleasant to Sea Side, including Bayhead, Lavallette, Normandy and a few others off NJ. Although Im sure there are others still missing in other areas too. 
Susan I have not got a permanent gen in this house yet. It was going to be a spring job I have a Tri-fuel gen that runs on gasoline, propane and natural gas. I hard wired this gen into my house yesterday and is working well. I have a 1000 pound underground tank that will keep it running for several months if needed. A lot of people have permanent gens on the side of their house. Lots of them not working. Lots of these gens have all sorts of technology like shutting down when in need of an oil change. None of the home owners have filters. Most of the issues are no big deal and they got running. But there are a bunch sitting quiet on the side of dark houses. 
Lots of what can go wrong will go wrong stuff going on


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Got an email from my daughter in Hoboken, who was in Manhattan today:
> 
> The newest NYC neighborhood: SoPo.
> 
> ...


 
Hopefully it will keep getting smaller


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hopefully it will keep getting smaller


Yep, and quickly.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> There have been some dogs being used. I heard dogs found the two young kids that were taken from their mother by the water in NY?
> Anyone hear about dogs coming? Towns they are talking about where people are missing is Point Pleasant to Sea Side, including Bayhead, Lavallette, Normandy and a few others off NJ. Although Im sure there are others still missing in other areas too.


FEMA Disaster SAR teams (with search dogs) have been in the area since the start of this.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lots of looking left! Not a good thing. Didn’t realize so many were still missing


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Konnie,

Aren't the FEMA dog teams primarily rubble dogs and trained for live scent? Wouldn't area search dogs be more suited to a flooded area?

Isn't this more a wide area search and/or HRD cadaver search?

Craig

PS> BTW: I think the FEMA live scent K9's and their handlers are incredible at what they do.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, the current FEMA certification evaluation tests live-find dogs on "rubble" (could be concrete, natural rock or wood debris/pallets). However, the vast majority of FEMA dogs (every one that I personally know for sure) are also trained in a variety of environments, wilderness included. Remember that FEMA USAR teams are currently only in the business of "rescue," and not "recovery," so they normally (with a few exceptions that I can think of) only use the dogs to find the living. That is in the process of changing, and FEMA will soon officially have HRD dogs.

I'm not there, so I don't know exactly what or where the teams are searching, or how they are utilizing the dogs. I suspect they are using them to search homes that are structurally unsound, and debris piles. A FEMA team is much more than just the dogs and their handlers though, and the teams are capable of of conducting searches using a variety of tools (including foot searchers).

Those teams will likely soon be pulling out, as the focus of the search effort turns from rescue to recovery.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ok maybe your right Lee, Ill start believing you more since I don’t have tv. I just spoke with a few friends who work in this kind of stuff. At least one person shot over gas. Way more looting going on than I thought.
> At least 50 local people that did not leave still unaccounted for. They had a lot more unaccounted for yesterday and were hoping all/ most would be found at some shelter or something. But there kind of thinking they are not going to be so lucky.
> The shootings and missing people have not been on the news yet… I think
> There have been some dogs being used. I heard dogs found the two young kids that were taken from their mother by the water in NY?
> ...


I was surprised when you said there wasn't much looting going on. I heard there was especially on the New York side.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Konnie for the reply. 

I was recently talking with someone who is training with a FEMA team. The team had them stop all wilderness type of training. Said obedience only first, (which makes sense), and than it would only be rubble work and that is what they see the team training on 95% of the time.

Seems that in floods a few wide area search dogs trained to work the urban/wilderness interface would be a valuable addition. As in this case. Let the area dogs do the beaches, back bays and quickly run the first block or two of the beach area. They and their handlers are use to doing larger areas and quick searches. The type of work that they spend 90% of their time training for.

Use the FEMA dogs on the known collapse sites where they spend 90% of the their training. Plus, don't most FEMA teams keep 8 operational K9's? And typically deploy 4? 

I'm guessing PA-1, and NY-1 responded along with maybe 2 others? I guess your team was kept at home for the issues that might have hit in New England. So maybe 4 teams? Plus the Jersey State USAR team.

Even if 6 dogs per team were available, that would be 24 FEMA dog teams plus the Jersey state dogs. 

Seems that would be inadequate to cover the Jersey coast line from Cape May to New York let alone cover Long Island and New York City.

I hope over the next few weeks we'll be able to get some numbers. I'm totally guessing here but based on years of having vacationed at Jersey beaches, I am almost positive that there were many beach towns that were hard hit that never saw any type of search dog. 

I believe that in floods and storm surges few people are actually found in collapsed homes. The pictures I've seen have been of either almost nothing left, to intact homes that floated away. Very little heavy construction collapses with a few exceptions. 

And I'm not saying anything bad about the FEMA dogs or teams. I just think that in something of this size, the resources are limited and FEMA should have an advance plan of marshaling other dog teams and have a program in place to certify them. There are many wide area search dog teams and handlers that could qualify as NIMS III compliant and be available if someone would set up a program to certify them. I fully believe that when NIMS classification was designed, the III category was designed expressly for this type of disaster.

It would be nice to see some FEMA teams specify the certs and classroom training required and then set up tests say twice a year and and include these teams as an auxiliary component with yearly recerts.

Craig


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Craig Snyder said:


> Thanks Konnie for the reply.
> 
> I was recently talking with someone who is training with a FEMA team. The team had them stop all wilderness type of training. Said obedience only first, (which makes sense), and than it would only be rubble work and that is what they see the team training on 95% of the time.


This makes no sense to me, but I have no control over what other teams do. Many FEMA handlers/k9s are also on local volunteer wilderness teams, so not all teams have the policy you've described. And the "obedience first" tactic is appropriate for some dogs, not all.



> Seems that in floods a few wide area search dogs trained to work the urban/wilderness interface would be a valuable addition. As in this case. Let the area dogs do the beaches, back bays and quickly run the first block or two of the beach area. They and their handlers are use to doing larger areas and quick searches. The type of work that they spend 90% of their time training for.
> 
> Use the FEMA dogs on the known collapse sites where they spend 90% of the their training. Plus, don't most FEMA teams keep 8 operational K9's? And typically deploy 4?


Some teams have more operational K9s. Some teams find ways to take more than 4 dogs. Again though, the FEMA team is much more than just dogs.



> I'm guessing PA-1, and NY-1 responded along with maybe 2 others? I guess your team was kept at home for the issues that might have hit in New England. So maybe 4 teams? Plus the Jersey State USAR team.


My FEMA team deployed. I deployed within state with my state USAR team. 



> Even if 6 dogs per team were available, that would be 24 FEMA dog teams plus the Jersey state dogs.


Plus the NYTF-2 dogs.



> Seems that would be inadequate to cover the Jersey coast line from Cape May to New York let alone cover Long Island and New York City.


Of the area you've mentioned, I have no idea what the actual area requiring search dogs is.



> I hope over the next few weeks we'll be able to get some numbers. I'm totally guessing here but based on years of having vacationed at Jersey beaches, I am almost positive that there were many beach towns that were hard hit that never saw any type of search dog.


I'm not there, so I don't feel comfortable second-guessing the resources deployed by FEMA. Typically the FEMA teams are used as a "force multiplier" for local agencies in this type of situation. My FEMA team passed through my state, and was told their help was not needed, so they moved on to where they were needed. That doesn't mean my state didn't have destruction...we did...but we didn't desperately need the additional resources that the FEMA team could offer. 



> I believe that in floods and storm surges few people are actually found in collapsed homes. The pictures I've seen have been of either almost nothing left, to intact homes that floated away. Very little heavy construction collapses with a few exceptions.


Not sure. Again, I'm not there so I have no idea to what extent the dogs are being used. I just know they are there. Here in CT, we conducted primary searches of shoreline homes. We used the dogs in homes that we could not access for stability reasons, and for debris piles. We used personnel to search intact, stable homes. Nobody was officially reported missing, but this type of search was a necessary procedure for the particular town we helped. We operated as a force multiplier, assisting the local FD in their search operation.



> And I'm not saying anything bad about the FEMA dogs or teams. I just think that in something of this size, the resources are limited and FEMA should have an advance plan of marshaling other dog teams and have a program in place to certify them. There are many wide area search dog teams and handlers that could qualify as NIMS III compliant and be available if someone would set up a program to certify them. I fully believe that when NIMS classification was designed, the III category was designed expressly for this type of disaster.


FEMA has branched out from the traditional "rubble dog" in the past, and that trend will continue. Despite appearing to have rigid standards, many teams cross train and prepare for events beyond searching structure collapses.

In the case of Hurricane Sandy, not every FEMA team was deployed or will be rotated in, and there must be a valid reason for that. 



> It would be nice to see some FEMA teams specify the certs and classroom training required and then set up tests say twice a year and and include these teams as an auxiliary component with yearly recerts.


This scenario would require a large amount of $ to be spent on additional training and deployment support. As you know, being prepared to respond to a disaster situation is much, much more involved than merely having a certified dog, particularly when deploying to something like the aftermath of this hurricane. 

What you're talking about is probably best done on a more local level. For example, our state USAR team is designed to assist local agencies in a variety of search scenarios. Our K9 component is diverse, and consists of dogs capable of searching a variety of venues, and for both the living and the dead (although the live-find rubble dogs are not cross-trained for HRD).


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Konnie,

Thanks for you responses.

I understand and agree with what you've said. You've also shed some light on some things.

You are right in that we (I) don't know a lot of what's been happening on the ground. And yes, FEMA is not just dog teams or just this, or just that. There are a lot of components, many that most people never know about.

Thanks again for the reply and your dedication and service.

Craig


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

As a whole recovery is a massive unbelievable operation. There is really only one country in the world can pull this off at this level. As incredible as it is im sure there are some that we cannot give enough back to soon enough. There are trucks and equipment working everywhere all day and all night. Have not really seen much come to life yet but I think it will start happening. Rumor is kids should be starting school the 12th. Hoping that get moved up a bit. Many schools in the areas hit hard are saying 2 months or more and to enroll your kids where you are staying. No Halloween this year. Lots of hard wired gas generators failing. Most are connected to town gas lines and they say that due to fires and homes off foundations lots of gas shut down. And because there are so many natural gas generators running the gas pressure is lower than needed to run? 
Don’t know if this is true? 
The only way to get a contractor to your house for anything is to have 5 to 10 gallons of gas to give. No amount of money will do it if there is no gas. Gas is a pretty wanted item. The lack of it is really the main problem of the recovery. 
Never would have thought I’d live to see the bartering system up and running again. I actually changed my driving habits. 
Technically you are not allowed to drive on the NJ GSP or TP with gas cans in your car or truck. Never ever heard of it being enforced till now? Imagine that with everything going on there are State Troopers stationed at the entrance ramps, the gas stations and the main roads in to NJ from other states to turn people around or give them tickets for carrying gas home to keep their kids or old people warm? Not making this up found out all to well. 
Got to love it!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Konnie, is there a genuine need for more folks going into disaster dog training and being involved in FEMA and SUSAR teams or is the current core group large enough and mobile enough to meet anticipated needs?

I have never had interest in it and feel local wilderness teams are best suited to fine tune their own wilderness discipline as there is no such thing as being "too good" at what you do. Conversely there is a lot of knowledge in wilderness (lost person behavior, search strategy) that is probably not studied and applied as well by those whose primary focus is disaster.

Do the SUSAR dogs stay in their own state or are they mobile and do they work with the FEMA dogs?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> As a whole recovery is a massive unbelievable operation. There is really only one country in the world can pull this off at this level. As incredible as it is im sure there are some that we cannot give enough back to soon enough. There are trucks and equipment working everywhere all day and all night. Have not really seen much come to life yet but I think it will start happening. Rumor is kids should be starting school the 12th. Hoping that get moved up a bit. Many schools in the areas hit hard are saying 2 months or more and to enroll your kids where you are staying. No Halloween this year. Lots of hard wired gas generators failing. Most are connected to town gas lines and they say that due to fires and homes off foundations lots of gas shut down. And because there are so many natural gas generators running the gas pressure is lower than needed to run?
> Don’t know if this is true?
> The only way to get a contractor to your house for anything is to have 5 to 10 gallons of gas to give. No amount of money will do it if there is no gas. Gas is a pretty wanted item. The lack of it is really the main problem of the recovery.
> Never would have thought I’d live to see the bartering system up and running again. I actually changed my driving habits.
> ...


Whoa....seems almost otherworldly. Appreciate your taking the time to describe what's going on, Chris. I sure hope things improve for you quickly.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Susan, I agree. I started to respond similarly earlier and thought it might sound a little weird in a rubberneckish sort of way. But I am learning a lot from his updates, stuff I wouldn't have considered and things I didn't realize like natural gas generators existed but once I realized the connection to commercial applications or high risk areas it made sense.

Seems to me though that except for commercial reasons that you wouldn't necessarily want to be connected like that (dependent) in a real time of need. I mean, if given the choice I would go with a stand alone system which is ran by my own gas supply. As a matter of fact that's how my house in town is set up.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Susan, I agree. I started to respond similarly earlier and thought it might sound a little weird in a rubberneckish sort of way. But I am learning a lot from his updates, stuff I wouldn't have considered and things I didn't realize like natural gas generators existed but once I realized the connection to commercial applications or high risk areas it made sense.
> 
> Seems to me though that except for commercial reasons that you wouldn't necessarily want to be connected like that (dependent) in a real time of need. I mean, if given the choice I would go with a stand alone system which is ran by my own gas supply. As a matter of fact that's how my house in town is set up.


I know what you mean, Nicole, it's hard to know how to respond.

Ours house is set up like that too, but everyone out here has their own propane tanks, water wells, and septic systems, because there aren't any sewers or town gas lines, which is comforting in view of what so many including Chris are going through right now.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I know what you mean, Nicole, it's hard to know how to respond.
> 
> Ours house is set up like that too, but everyone out here has their own propane tanks, water wells, and septic systems, because there aren't any sewers or town gas lines, which is comforting in view of what so many including Chris are going through right now.


The points Chris made about the fuel demands really rang true with me. While it doesn't serve me in town very well, I made some changes at my cabin to lessen the dependence on fuel. Moving off an oil system for heating and setting up 2+ years of wood this fall was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris and others in the storm area. Hang in there! 
Fingers, toes, eyes, legs and arms crossed for your safety and getting your lives all back together!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Manhattan got power back last night after 5 days. Some trains are running, some aren't. There's free shuttle buses going into Manhattan. No gas. Most gas stations are closed and the ones that aren't have NYPD on site to make sure nothing gets crazy. It's weird seeing the national guard with trucks and trucks of water and food in the middle of downtown Manhattan.

It's pretty bad out at Staten Island though, and still dangerous in terms of people robbing those stuck at home and looting.

At 39 degrees right now in Brooklyn I'd say it's getting a little chilly for the poor folks with no power.

Can't imagine what it's like


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This nor'easter they are predicting for later in the week sounds pretty bad too. Not as bad as Sandy but I am sure the 45mph winds and the 1-2 foot storm surge will still pack a punch


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

As you know Nancy a Nor'eastor can be almost as bad as a hurricane for certain areas. When they stall off the coast they can sit there and do a hell of a lot of damage to an area in a short period of time. Some of the worse beach erosions have been caused by them.

Getting one so close to Sandy could really hurt. Hopefully it'll be a fast moving storm and get the hell out of Dodge.

I'm on my way to Chris's this morning. A bit of dog work. Maybe some R&R for him and break from the madness! Stopped at the last Wawa in Pennsylvania for some gas to top off before crossing the bridge into Jersey. I'm amazed out how empty the shelves were. People are crossing over the state line and stocking up what they can and making sure they have full tanks before entering the state. 

Craig


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Craig, not a lot of people are willing to put their lives aside to help out, you are a good guy. 

No doubt, that coming storm is very worrisome. I hear last night was very cold in that region.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Konnie, is there a genuine need for more folks going into disaster dog training and being involved in FEMA and SUSAR teams or is the current core group large enough and mobile enough to meet anticipated needs?


I think there is still a genuine need, but on a more local level.



> I have never had interest in it and feel local wilderness teams are best suited to fine tune their own wilderness discipline as there is no such thing as being "too good" at what you do. Conversely there is a lot of knowledge in wilderness (lost person behavior, search strategy) that is probably not studied and applied as well by those whose primary focus is disaster.


I think we can both agree that a large amount of training and education is required for both disciplines. I think it's entirely possible to have dogs and handlers who do both, and do both well.



> Do the SUSAR dogs stay in their own state or are they mobile and do they work with the FEMA dogs?


This varies by team.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

susan tuck said:


> Craig, not a lot of people are willing to put their lives aside to help out, you are a good guy.
> 
> No doubt, that coming storm is very worrisome. I hear last night was very cold in that region.


Actually I'm quite selfish! I did offer to bring Chris anything he was in short supply of but Chris's family were pretty well prepared and very self-sufficient. 

I got a chance to run my dog and work with Chris and some other people and their dogs. We had a lot of fun working dogs this morning. Chris had me doing some things with Meadow I hadn't thought she could do. Was an excellent work out for her and me! Chris was actually helping a buddy this morning who got flooded long before myself and some of the other dogs got there.

I am happy to help out in Jersey once they start letting in outside volunteers in. In the meantime financial help is always welcomed. This is a good fund whose money is 100% donated to families in need. This is run through the NYFD.

https://www.facebook.com/BrotherhoodFoundation?fref=ts

Below is the info on the fund sent to me by a fellow firefighter in my department.

Craig


Friends and family...

For the rest of you, especially family in the midwest... There are portions of New York, especially Staten Island, that were hit very hard during Hurricane Sandy.

One section known as "The Rockaways" was inundated by flood waters and hundreds of homes burned to the ground because FDNY firefighters couldn't get to them due to storm surge.
Members of the first arriving Engine who asked for help (10-75) were told, "you're on your own, we have no-one to send to you.".
The Queens commander told the officer, "The homes are not your concern. *You're concern should be for the safety of the citizens of The Rockaways, and to your members. *Do what you can until we can get you help.".

FDNY members on that rig removed their turnout gear and SWAM to the burning homes to make rescues.
That fire eventually went to 6 alarms before it was brought under control the next day.

It is being reported that at least 350 FDNY and NYPD active duty member families (and retirees), have been made homeless due to the disaster.
"The Rockaways" is a community filled with firemen and cops. *While they were working to protect the city, their homes were being destroyed by the storm.

The New York City Firefighter Brotherhood Association is attempting to help.
https://www.facebook.com/BrotherhoodFoundation?fref=ts
The association is a 503c non-profit that gives 100% of the donations to the members, and they have a Paypal link if you are interested in donating to the cause.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Craig is a pretty die hard guy. He drove an hour and a half to spend a few hours time with us this morning. Although I think he would dig in and get to work at any time if we needed it, thank fully this morning we just played dogs. I headed out earlier this morning to help someone I work with in-laws. They are 85 years old live in a nice little house in Bricktown on a lagoon. I drove through a bunch of streets with homes on lagoons to get to it. Tough stuff, piles and piles on the sides of the roads. Basically everything you can think of in the house piled up for garbage. Furniture, cloths, rugs, sheet rock, knickknacks piled up 10 – 15 feet high on both sides of the road for as far as you can see. People just standing there looking at their houses, trucks driving around handing out water and food. The house I went to was a bit lucky as they were a little higher than many. Only got 6 inches in the house, we just took off the moldings and cut out the bottom of the sheet rock. This whole thing comes down to family, friends… friends are typically better then family… ill just leave it at that. There are just not enough contractors to go around. I basically have wound up hopping into a few houses and getting things going in the right direction. One good thing about it being cooler is that mold has not taken off. So I got to out 9 am dog work a bit late today and there were a few less people. 
Although there just can’t be enough to keep everyone happy I still have to say the work being performed in amazing by any standard. There is lots of assholeism such as the union cable guys telling the non union cable guys who drove 15 hours to help to leave. Or the bullshit stuff going on with the NYC marathon.. long story short. They said that they were going to have the marathon so the unions can get paid to set everything up even though they knew they were not ever going to have the marathon. So once it was all set up they then said OK we are canceling the marathon. Assholesim . 

Other than that Craig got to see a few of the guys who work dogs here. We got quit a mix of people and dogs. It all started because I and a few others needed other dogs to be diversions for our dogs in certain exercises we do. So we needed a few pet people and now we have everything from pug mixes that I have to say I was pretty impressed with it tracing today for its first time. To working dogs with litter mates in the desert. Sometimes we have 10 dogs show up. Craig as you see we are not traditional but we have a good time and everyone is pretty impressed at what their dogs are capable of doing. The pet people are the funniest. They never thought there dog would be tracking people in the woods and looking for explosives? I get I “I really just wanted my dog to sit, but this is great” a lot. 
You need to met Ned the dog. I think you can offer Ned a lot. He has really taken to finding targets. He is a lab that was a typical nut lab when he showed up. Still is but now he does cool stuff. The owner is an older LE guy who is having a great time. Ned and the owner need to spend more time doing noise work while some of the others do bite work. Ned has potential and the owner is willing to put in the time. The owner never thought he would be doing this stuff with his dog. He got me from a friend of a friend and stopped by on his way to start pet smart, Ha he is so happy he did not go to pet smart! The owner is staying in PA and will be back next week; his house is ok but in a hard hit area.
Craig also took and sent the kids into the woods. The deal was to try and have them back by dark. All I know is they were back a lot sooner. 
Hope you cruise back again.
Ned is the white guy in the attached picture resting after running a few searches a few weeks ago


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Oh ya, one more thing I found to not be right today. There are large areas of this state that are devastated. Many hoses are in need of lots of attention, wet no heat. People literally fighting for generators to keep their family warm. In one of my other responses I mentioned the issues going on with tickets for carrying gas. There is a pretty large town that got hit hard named Toms River. They decided to start enforcing a no generators allowed rule! Yep, the police are driving around and telling people to shut them off and disconnect them from the house. The people I know that this happened to were told it was due to a noise ordinance. Tickets will be or have been handed out if they keep them running. Im pretty sure the guys who are enforcing this are just doing as they are instructed but whoever is the one doing the instructing to do this should be swinging from a tree in my opinion


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And it looks like that nor'easter is on the way ..... 

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-sandy-nyc-commuting-remains-a-challenge?lite


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Oooffa Sorry Craig I guess I just had the page open and did not see you post first. Then I posted. looking like we love each other a bit, ha! See you next time


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Chris McDonald said:


> Oooffa Sorry Craig I guess I just had the page open and did not see you post first. Then I posted. looking like we love each other a bit, ha! See you next time


Like brother's Chris! Nothing else! 

Craig


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And it looks like that nor'easter is on the way .....
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-sandy-nyc-commuting-remains-a-challenge?lite


nor'easter take the nor' and er off then its aka east coast? :roll:


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Not sure if you are wondering why it's a nor'easter or not.

But if you are it's called a nor'easter because the storm tends to travel in a north east direction. You would think that would pull it away from the coast. But in reality it hugs the coast line and damages the entire coast line. Sometimes they move fast, sometimes slow. The slow ones are the worse as they churn off shore damaging the coast to the northwest of the storm the most. Some have been known to hold almost stationary for 48 hrs or more. Often has to do with fronts coming down from Canada, (the Alberta clipper). Depending on where the Canadian front meets the northeast moving storm front, and how cold the Canadian front is, massive amounts of snow can be dropped on portions of the East Coast. Most of the record snowstorms on the east coast are a result if this.

Craig


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re:Staten Island*

My wife showed me some video that someone had shot of the devastation on the island. I was born there, went to PS 41 and Tottenville High (Freshman year). I couldn't recognize the place there was so much destruction. It is nice to see all the people helping each other, especially those coming from out of state.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Every day the photos my daughter in Hoboken emails me (of both NYC and north Jersey cities) just break my heart. I grew up in Massachusetts and almost all of my family lives within a few miles (or feet!) of the Atlantic.

But the way people have banded together, with 20 or 30 families eating together night after night, sharing resources, using the stoves that work on gas as well as outdoor grills, making the most of the heat, grills, deep-freezer food, etc., available, helping each other salvage during the day, creating 50- to 75-kid "playdates" with a few parents on that detail while others tear out carpet and haul trash ...... this is a tiny tiny tip of the iceberg of cooperation and neighborliness to the max that I'm seeing pictures of and reading texts about.

What the Marathon runners did instead of the race was a good example of what I am reading about in texts every day. (My kids both got electricity in the last day or so, but no cable or phone, and many, of course, still have no power.)


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Its like japan people helped each other afther the earthqake and meltdowns..

Take a trip to Or,Az,other states people are more freindly.califronia mean pepole, just rude a,holes haha


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> .... other states people are more freindly.califronia mean pepole, just rude a,holes haha


"haha"



I'm sorry this is your experience. In over three decades, it isn't my experience at all.

Been through many earthquakes here, not to mention a few floods, and a whole lot of pulling together.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Staten Island*



Thomas Barriano said:


> My wife showed me some video that someone had shot of the devastation on the island. I was born there, went to PS 41 and Tottenville High (Freshman year). I couldn't recognize the place there was so much destruction ......



You're so right: devastation.


----------

